# Native Ultimate 12 PVC seat riser "how-to"



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

I posted this on other kayak fishing sites , but I thought I would share it here too for the few that also have Native Ultimates that might be interested.

Most guys that own the Ultimate 14.5 have made PVC seat risers to make standing and sitting much easier while on the water. I had to redesign the original dimensions to fit my '07 Ultimate 12 , here they are.

For those wanting a little more info. on the "how-to" , I will see if I can help.

First off , I purchased two 10' sections of 1/2" PVC , 8 elbows , 12 "T"'s and a jar of clear PVC cement. Total cost was $14 and change. If it would'nt have been for all the changes I had to make to the project would have only taken about 1 hours time to make. Tools I used were hacksaw , measuring tape and marker.

Now for those wanting to make one for thier older model Ultimate 12 like mine you will have to make some changes to get it to fit correctly if you go by the other picture with the measurments on this forum....I will post a modified picture that you can go by.

First issue was the measurements for the top bar that the seat fits on showed 4.5" for all 8 bars , but it would NOT fit my seat pan , so I had to make changes . And with them being 4.5" they would not match up to the elbows , so not sure how everyone else got it to work in the first place ?(see new picture)
Also the risers were 1.5" and 2.0" , which makes no sence as the elbows and T's are the same size , so the dimensions were off anyway , but for my application I had to change them anyway to raise my seat higher to the gunwalls.(see new picture)

And the bottom seat riser was too short and the legs would not reach the bottom of the tunnel hull...so I had to make changes. (see picture)

NEW PVC seat riser dimensions for '07 Ultimate 12 - NEW dimensions are in BOLD .









Here was my finished riser -

















Here you can see the bottom of my seat pan , with the original dimensions the two bars would NOT fit inside the two pans that hang down as it was to WIDE.....reason for the change .









Old original seat position-

















New seat position with riser-

















I have not had a chance to try out the new riser but hope to get on the water tomorrow for a few hours.....?


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

Tried out the new seat riser , LOVE IT !! Makes standing and sitting SO much easier with the elevated seat position . Not that it was super tough with the stock position , but the high seat sure is a bonus for this task...plus the elevated seat position lets you "sight" fish easier from a seated position .

Next task is to box in the seat riser so I can use the space in the riser to hold some clear tackle boxes .


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

I like it! Nice job. Would love to have a higher seat in my kayak.


----------

